# Score on water storage!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I been trying ta find a place ta get some 55 gallon drums. I want some fer a rain barrel set up and a couple fer water storage. Cost always been the factor. Either they was cheap an to far away an shippin made it impractical er they just plain to high priced.

I found a place only bout 30 miles away an the feller is askin 5 bucks a barrel. They've had a non hazardous anti freeze in em (read that as bein RV anti freeze fer the water system) so they should clean up just fine. He uses these same drum himself an says he sells quite a few of em fer this purpose.

I'm gonna pick up 8 next Friday, 6 of em fer my rain collection system an 2 fer water storage. I might increase both again in the spring.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

????? .... that RV anti-freeze is for the drainage system (sink goosenecks ect ect) ... it definitely doesn't get used in the potable water supply lines or tank (they get pressure air blown) ....

you got sold a load of BS by that barrel guy .... those are garbage & burn barrels only


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Used RV water line anti freeze fer many many years. The stuff we got goes inta the water tank an ya pump it through. Then come spring we rinse it out well an sanitize.

What yall usin must be different.

I'll check the msds on em before I pick em up.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been in this situation many times. I find these on Craigslist all the time.
I can't trust that anti-freeze was in those barrels EVEN IF it's safe to use in that situation---if they email me that info.
Most are honest and say they held car wash detergent.

I just don't have a lab to test what was held in that barrel/drum.
Luckily, I am only 175 miles from Lexington Containers and made two trips for 20 (30) gallon drums with lids.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*CDC....Proper water storage*

Avoid using the following containers to store safe water:

Containers that cannot be sealed tightly
Containers that can break, such as glass bottles
Containers that have ever been used for any toxic solid or liquid chemicals (includes old bleach containers)
Plastic or cardboard bottles, jugs, and containers used for milk or fruit juices

Cheap containers can kill you............


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

They should be labeled as to their original contents. Propylene glycol is used in boilers, RV water tanks, food, and beverages. It is used as an antifreeze where it is possible for the antifreeze to contaminate potable water as it is nontoxic. It is also used as a sweetener and a preservative in food and beverages.

I'd drink water out of such a container after cleaning.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Avoid using the following containers to store safe water:
> 
> ..such as glass bottles
> Plastic bottles,


I do not agree with these points.


----------



## Provider (Aug 22, 2013)

I use a 275 gallon food grade IBC Tote. Bought it in like new condition. It fits perfectly in my M105a2 trailer.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> ????? .... that RV anti-freeze is for the drainage system (sink goosenecks ect ect) ... it definitely doesn't get used in the potable water supply lines or tank (they get pressure air blown) ....
> 
> you got sold a load of BS by that barrel guy .... those are garbage & burn barrels only


You're wrong and Olldcoot is right.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I picked up six a the barrels (all I had room fer in the truck!) They've already been cleaned. I told him I planned on usin em fer water storage an rain barrels. I also told him I was gonna rewash em an sanitize with bleach then rinse. He said they would be good as new after all that. MSDS backs it all up.

I will be pickin up more each chance I get. These barrels have never been used before holdin the rv anit freeze, so they was new barrels. At 5 bucks apiece ya just can't go wrong! I just gotta find more places ta store em!


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

About 5 years ago, I got 7 that held syrup from a Coke bottling facility. I paid $5 each. Cleaning them was a bitch though.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I have used these types of barrels many times when I had to haul water to the cabin and it is just fine. Rinse a couple of times and you are good to go. Even the chickens did not die.


----------



## farmergranny (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can assist me. I live in SC Iowa, on 20 acres with a well. I contacted my well company and gave them information re: hand pumps on well (Bison, Flojack, etc) as I wanted them to install one for me. They said they couldn't do it as it was illegal and the well head was illegal. I have no idea what they are talking about and am interested in someone nearby (40 miles S of Iowa City) who could possibly help me with this. I can't believe that it is illegal to install a hand pump on your own well. I'm 67, totally w/o such knowledge so need assistance. Would be great if someone has knowledge about these pumps. THanks


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmm, posted on this here once before, don't know what happened ta it. I did a bit a lookin round, DNR be in charge a wells in this state. It don't say nothing what would lead me ta believe there be a reason fer yer well bein illegal in there eyes. Local laws I can't say. I'd check with yer county extension feller an see what he has ta say. Only ruling DNR has be that it must be tested after each repair.

Personally I don't thin the feller ya talked to wants ta mess with the job. I be willin ta bet the extension feller would know some body what would be able ta do the changes though.


----------

